# ordering bees



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, half way through Beekeeping for Dummies and the thought occured to me ...
Why wait until next year? So .....

In your experience, is Feb. too late to order bees?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

You can start them all the way to June or after, if you can find them. The thing that makes it too late is the suppliers run out of bees. Call around and if they still have them, order them now. They will likely be shipped sometime in Apr. or May.


----------



## sparky5982 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm ordering through my local beekeeping organization, and they were able to reserve a number of packages. Do you have a local organization you belong to? It would be a good resource if you can't find bees on your own.

Also, check the American Bee Journal and Bee Culture mags for ads. I think you'll be able to find some bees pretty easily.


----------



## talkingamoeba (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't know how close you are to Better Bee in NY but they have packages brought in that you can order now. Also, Dadant has a branch office in Waverly NY that lets you order and pick bees up there.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

The suppliers haven't even begun making queens yet so now is a perfect time to call around. Should be able to find a supplier easy enough. Good luck with the hobby and enjoy your first year learning with the bugs......


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

the girls are very forgiveing ,, from what Ive heard and seen , they are for the most part ,, not little wusses ... most of the things Ive done wrong with them just got me a sting or two if that .... as for wintering ,, all you can do is vent the lid , so they dont get wet ,,, feed them up so they have stores,,, stop the wind from hitting them and hope for the best ,,,, this is pretty much what Ive been told . if they winter kill you have a mass funeral ,, get another package and try again ... its not like you burn the hive and have that cost each time ... but packages add up to .... 
the kid


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

talkingamoeba said:


> I don't know how close you are to Better Bee in NY but they have packages brought in that you can order now. Also, Dadant has a branch office in Waverly NY that lets you order and pick bees up there.


Betterbee is sold out for the 08 season on early april delivery. That means that the later dates will be gone quick too.....better hurry.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I just ordered, though, we have trouble getting bees in much later than this.


----------

